# strange sight on bwb this a.m



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Something thought at first a gator it went under came up few feet later almost looked like an otter, not big enough for a bear any ideas?


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Beaver? Small manatee?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Could have been a beaver. Def wasn't a gator or bear.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Aqua-chupacabra


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Why not an otter? They are common around here...

P_


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats a bwb?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> whats a bwb?


 
Maybe Black Water Bay?


Could have been an otter or beaver....


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I think he is talking about Blue water bay. If so I have seen a gator in that area. In the cove east of postal point(Cant remember its name) one come up on a lure until he saw the boat but went back down quickly. About 5'.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

No blackwater bay


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Wasn't a gator, it was barely daybreak. Had the outline of an otter. Went into a sleau. Didn't know otters were common


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

It was probably an otter. I haven't seen any this year but last year I saw ten or so in blackwater bay. They're pretty cool little critters.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen Otter in Blackwater as well. Near Carpenter Park. Those suckers eat alot of fish!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> I've seen Otter in Blackwater as well. Near Carpenter Park. Those suckers eat alot of fish!


2nd that...I had a small otter steal bluegill off a stringer several years ago.
Most likely an otter.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

You would know if it was a beaver. They will scare the hell out of you with that tail-slapping crap!


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

What about a Nutria or maybe a manatee


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

probably an otter. I saw two big ones last year hanging around the Santa Rosa Sound boat ramp at Woodlawn Beach in Midway. It was bout 2 am and I was goin floundering. they jump in the water from the beach. Spooked me a little when you are not expecting somthing that big to swim in front of you in the dark.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

saintsfann76 said:


> Could have been a beaver. Def wasn't a gator or bear.


If anyone had said there was one, I would never have believed them.

But in summer of 2010, I saw a road kill beaver South of the bridge going onto Perdido Key. It was pretty big too maybe 3.5 to 4 feet OAL and 40+lbs.
He was really out of his realm.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

JBB, there are beavers on Blue Angel and Tarklin. Saw one in Perdido Bay about three weeks ago. Just showed the wife they're dam yesterday.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Could it have been a Nutria Rat? They can be as big as a Beaver but might have been a yungster. Early light they can look like an Otter.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

looked like an otter? Swimming where other people have seen otters? Acted like an otter? Lets not over think this one.....I would bet against nutria, gator and bear.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

It was definately not a manatee


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

ive seen a couple beavers over there


----------

